# PS Vita CFW "Enso" Now Available



## frogboy (Jul 29, 2017)

4.60?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 29, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> The custom firmware known as "Enso" is now publicly available for all users of firmware version 4.60 on the Vita and PS TV. It allows for boot-time plugins and instant homebrew without the need to visit the Henkaku page every time you restart your system.
> 
> Head on over to their home page to download it now!
> 
> https://enso.henkaku.xyz/


Stunning work.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 29, 2017)

Wooot, bring on the people asking stupid questions (Plz don't)


----------



## Kourin (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice! Working great. Just gotta wait for my SD2VITA to come now.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fantastic news! Finally a permanent CFW for the Vita


----------



## SKGleba (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey ppl DO NOT DEACTIVATE ur vitas for now, unless u want to get error E-somethinghere when trying to activate again. (something on sony's side)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 29, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> The custom firmware known as "Enso" is now publicly available for all users of firmware version 4.60 on the Vita and PS TV. It allows for boot-time plugins and instant homebrew without the need to visit the Henkaku page every time you restart your system.
> 
> Head on over to their home page to download it now!
> 
> https://enso.henkaku.xyz/


Have you tried it, is it safe? 
Also i think is 3.60 not 4.60


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Have you tried it, is it safe?
> Also i think is 3.60 not 4.60


I tried it and it's safe


----------



## Trumpasaurus (Jul 29, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> The custom firmware known as "Enso" is now publicly available for all users of firmware version 4.60 on the Vita and PS TV. It allows for boot-time plugins and instant homebrew without the need to visit the Henkaku page every time you restart your system.
> 
> Head on over to their home page to download it now!
> 
> https://enso.henkaku.xyz/


Holy crap! 4.60!? They future proofed this sucker! It’s currently on 3.65 so that’s pretty impressive 
Haha but thanks for the heads up. Glad this came so early. Excited to have a stable back. The previous hack sometimes led to multiple reboots due to the exploit refusing to trigger.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 29, 2017)

So what does it do? same as usual henkaku, but permanent?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 29, 2017)

Reploid said:


> So what does it do? same as usual henkaku, but permanent?



Yes sir.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 29, 2017)

Reploid said:


> So what does it do? same as usual henkaku, but permanent?


Exactly


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice for the vita scene to come out with this. Unfortunately I never got my stick to work right so I cant use my vita


----------



## Bernhard (Jul 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Nice for the vita scene to come out with this. Unfortunately I never got my stick to work right so I cant use my vita


buy yourself a ps4 controller and set it up  than you could navigate with it through your vita


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bernhard said:


> buy yourself a ps4 controller and set it up  than you could navigate with it through your vita


wait you can do that, how?


----------



## Bernhard (Jul 29, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> wait you can do that, how?



there s a guide posted in the vita section ob GBA ... just look it up!

i ve done that 2 months ago.. and it works like a charm!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

here u ve it! 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-ds4vita-control-your-vita-using-a-dualshock-4.455409/


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 29, 2017)

oohhhhhh baby! 3 of my Vita tv's are getting this today and my vita 1000 too!


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 29, 2017)

Had the beta for a while, looking forward to update to latest version


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 29, 2017)

It's time? Wow, amazing. Never imagined that they would come so far.

Now the only "big" thing left is going higher up the firmware ladder?


----------



## MeteK (Jul 29, 2017)

I do have a prob ... even if i uncheck PSN & Version spoof in henkaku settings, i still have PSN access ... and maybe because of that, i cannot activate it .... E-80558325 error ...


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice! Can I install this without using a mem-card right now?


----------



## anhminh (Jul 29, 2017)

So I have to upgrade from 3.36 to 3.6 to use this?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 29, 2017)

anhminh said:


> So I have to upgrade from 3.36 to 3.6 to use this?


 Yes,


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

So if i have this cfw installed can i update the ps vita to the latest firmware? Also does 3.61+ games working now?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 29, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> So if i have this cfw installed can i update the ps vita to the latest firmware? Also does 3.61+ games working now?




No you cannot update after but you can spoof.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 29, 2017)

Sweet, installation was much simpler than i thought too.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 29, 2017)

CFW makes Psdead #GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## Columbo2811 (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyone know how to mount USB on boot with pstv so I'm not needing to keep ejecting and reinserting with vitashell?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2017)

Updated first thing!


----------



## sj33 (Jul 29, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> So if i have this cfw installed can i update the ps vita to the latest firmware? Also does 3.61+ games working now?



Just to emphasise - do NOT update to the latest firmware. You need to update to 3.60 specifically. 

This is the same as existing HENkaku, but auto-boot. Which is great because HENkaku is awesome.


----------



## TsUnDeReAznGuY (Jul 29, 2017)

About time lolooloz


----------



## YugiSenpai (Jul 29, 2017)

ALL HAIL ENSO!


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 29, 2017)

Can I install this without a mem-card right now?


----------



## nasune (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone know whether it's safe to use with SD2Vita?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like it's time for me to grab a 64GB memory card. I was rocking Henkaku for a while now, but this is way better.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 29, 2017)

nasune said:


> Does anyone know whether it's safe to use with SD2Vita?


Why wouldn't it be? It edits in your OS and not on the memory card.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 29, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Looks like it's time for me to grab a 64GB memory card. I was rocking Henkaku for a while now, but this is way better.


Get SD2vita and get a microsd. much cheaper.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 29, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Nice! Can I install this without using a mem-card right now?



If you have a Vita v2 with internal storage yes, if you have PSTV with internal storage yes, if you have Vita v1 then no-- unless you custom compile Henkaku to install molecularshell to the internal partition and make code to modify the app db to run it from there xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Columbo2811 said:


> Anyone know how to mount USB on boot with pstv so I'm not needing to keep ejecting and reinserting with vitashell?



The plugin is kinda janked right now, I've been poking yifanlu to fix it  It's just snipped code from Vitashell so maybe theflow could fix it too... 8)


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jul 29, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> If you have a Vita v2 with internal storage yes, if you have PSTV with internal storage yes, if you have Vita v1 then no-- unless you custom compile Henkaku to install molecularshell to the internal partition and make code to modify the app db to run it from there xD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Incorrect about Vita v1. https://henkaku.xyz/changes/ release 10 fixes this as stated in the changelog.


----------



## cracker (Jul 29, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Get SD2vita and get a microsd. much cheaper.



Not to mention the 64GB Vita cards are PoSes. Mine died within a year (which was a long time compared to stories of many others).


----------



## linuxares (Jul 29, 2017)

cracker said:


> Not to mention the 64GB Vita cards are PoSes. Mine died within a year (which was a long time compared to stories of many others).


To be fair, all of the Sony cards to the Vita are shit. It seem to be a lotto how good card you get.


----------



## nasune (Jul 29, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Why wouldn't it be? It edits in your OS and not on the memory card.


Mainly because, every time you start henkaku, you have to press power and then home to return to the home screen. I don't know whether that's the case here, or if there are any other side effects to using it (ie refusing to return to the home screen and locking up the vita or something similar).


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jul 29, 2017)

About to install this. Permanent CFW for the Vita is the dream

RIP the Vita Email app which i doubt anyone will ever use again


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Get SD2vita and get a microsd. much cheaper.


I'm not planning to sacrifice my 3G module for the sake of MicroSD's, I'll wait for a normal dongle or make-due with Sony's card. I don't like mods that diminish original functionality of the system - too invasive, I like my systems as close to vanilla as possible.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see there's a slot version now - cool, I'll definitely grab one of those. Good shout!


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 29, 2017)

Du'Islingr said:


> Incorrect about Vita v1. https://henkaku.xyz/changes/ release 10 fixes this as stated in the changelog.



Good luck running any software because it has nowhere to install MolecularShell to and won't do it unless you modify it yourself to?

To be clear, yes you can run HENKAKU on a v1 with no memory card, but you can't do anything past that because you have no file browser/installer.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 29, 2017)

mech said:


> No you cannot update after but you can spoof.


Thanks for the info. Good that once henkaku enso is installed people can't update to official firmware anymore by accident.


----------



## Spore2 (Jul 29, 2017)

Woke up 2am to check this out.
1.  downloaded henkaku enso installer
2.  rebooted my vita
3.  installed latest henkaku version
4.  transferred enso installer using vitashell usb function
5.  installed enso.vpk from ux0:/data/
6.  exit vitashell
7.  opened enso installer from bubble(followed onscreen instructions)
8.  vita rebooted into enso henkaku.

note: I always setup manual dns settings for spoofing when I install online henkaku.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm encountering some major issues with enso.  first, I had to rebuild the database, and since I'm memory card less, I lost all of my games.  putting the app.db back doesn't work either.  it says the database is corrupted.  second, usbmc, the plugin to mount the usb drive as ux0, doesn't work either.  I've tried countless times, and it still mounts nothing.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jul 29, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I'm encountering some major issues with enso.  first, I had to rebuild the database, and since I'm memory card less, I lost all of my games.  putting the app.db back doesn't work either.  it says the database is corrupted.  second, usbmc, the plugin to mount the usb drive as ux0, doesn't work either.  I've tried countless times, and it still mounts nothing.


You sure its in ur0? cuz thats where all my plugins are now and adrenaline itself too, while keeping isos and stuff on my sd2vita and the plugin that mounts it as ux0 is workin fine with enso.


----------



## Kleyon (Jul 29, 2017)

Maybe I was wrong XD


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2017)

Du'Islingr said:


> You sure its in ur0? cuz thats where all my plugins are now and adrenaline itself too, while keeping isos and stuff on my sd2vita and the plugin that mounts it as ux0 is workin fine with enso.



yes, it's the only config.txt on my system.  what does this mean: First you need to install Ensō and use VitaShell to mount your USB drive as ux0. This will copy the required files to your USB drive. Unmount ux0 after the files are copied.  what files need to be copied to the usb???


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jul 29, 2017)

godreborn said:


> yes, it's the only config.txt on my system.  what does this mean: First you need to install Ensō and use VitaShell to mount your USB drive as ux0. This will copy the required files to your USB drive. Unmount ux0 after the files are copied.  what files need to be copied to the usb???


Uhm all of them from vita memory to the usb? Its what I had to do for my SD2Vita to work. Copied all files from my vita memcard to sd through filezilla, edited config.txt  accordingly in ur0 and the plugin mounted my sd just fine after I rebooted and loaded henkaku or now Enso.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2017)

Du'Islingr said:


> Uhm all of them from vita memory to the usb? Its what I had to do for my SD2Vita to work. Copied all files from my vita memcard to sd through filezilla, edited config.txt  accordingly in ur0 and the plugin mounted my sd just fine after I rebooted and loaded henkaku or now Enso.



yes, all config.txts have been deleted aside from the one at ur0.  I tested adrenaline, and it ran fine.  I don't understand what the problem could be.  could u post your config.txt, so I can compare it with mine?


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jul 30, 2017)

godreborn said:


> yes, all config.txts have been deleted aside from the one at ur0.  I tested adrenaline, and it ran fine.  I don't understand what the problem could be.  could u post your config.txt, so I can compare it with mine?




```
# This file is used as an alternative if ux0:tai/config.txt is not found.
# For users plugins, you must refresh taiHEN from HENkaku Settings for
# changes to take place.
# For kernel plugins, you must reboot for changes to take place.
*KERNEL
ur0:tai/gamesd.skprx
ur0:adrenaline/adrenaline.skprx
# henkaku.skprx is hard-coded to load and is not listed here
*main
# main is a special titleid for SceShell
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*NPXS10015
# this is for modifying the version string
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*NPXS10016
# this is for modifying the version string in settings widget
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*NPEZ00104
ur0:adrenaline/adrenaline.suprx

*PCSG00497
ur0:tai/oclockvita.suprx
*PCSG00498
ur0:tai/oclockvita.suprx
*PCSG00499
ur0:tai/oclockvita.suprx
```


----------



## anhminh (Jul 30, 2017)

So this help nothing at dumping game at newer version?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

thanks, but it still doesn't work.  it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jul 30, 2017)

godreborn said:


> thanks, but it still doesn't work.  it doesn't make any sense.


Does VitaShell mount the drive as ux0 though?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

Du'Islingr said:


> Does VitaShell mount the drive as ux0 though?



yes, but I have a new problem.  I'm trying to reinstall enso, but I get an error: "mbr was detected, but the checksum doesn't match."


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jul 30, 2017)

godreborn said:


> yes, but I have a new problem.  I'm trying to reinstall enso, but I get an error: "mbr was detected, but the checksum doesn't match."


Did you uninstall it first?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

it is uninstalled.  I've managed to get my games back (I think), but I can't reinstall it for fear of a brick.


----------



## Psi-hate (Jul 30, 2017)

Eh, is version spoofing to access PSN available yet? I don't recall any update on that since it was last patched.

EDIT: Turns out I didn't have it spoofed to the latest fw. I had it spoofed to a lower firmware. PSN works now!


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

alright, I think I've fixed the problems. doing a qcma transfer (not transferring over the app.db) got my games back. I made a backup of my games without the game contents a few months ago, so I got all my games back using only 200 or so MBs. I went ahead and overrode the enso error message (no issues so it may have been a glitch in system memory). I think I misunderstood what usbmc does. doesn't it allow the mounting of ux0 without unplugging and plugging back in the usb flash drive? I thought it mounted ux0 at boot. the flash drive no longer has to be unplugged to mount it. I figured this since reinstall taihen reset the config.txt (i.e. no longer linking to the usbmc.skprx). I think everything is the way it's supposed to be. it took me several hours of trial and error to figure all that out. when I uninstalled enso, it forced an update on me or I couldn't use the memory card. all default icons were blank when I cancelled it. updating fixed that. reinstalling the qcma img fixed the games, so I think I'm all done. I just need to get back @Berion 's theme which was lost in the transfer. lol


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

correction: updating/reinstalling the firmware didn't fix the issue of the memory card not being read.  I had forgotten this, but I had to reformat the memory card after uninstalling enso.  I don't know if that's a bug or not, but it was very frustrating getting everything back to the way it was with enso installed.

I hope all this information will help others who encounter the same problems.  this was on a pstv with no memory card, so I had to do a lot of things to get everything back.  btw, transferring over the app.db would cause a database is corrupt error after installing the 3.60 update through enso and after rebuilding the database.  using qcma fixed that as I mentioned.  I even took the app.db from an extracted qcma backup, and it said it was corrupted.  I used a different backup this time.  I made a backup with all of the games' content and one without.  the one without the game content is what got all my games back.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Jul 30, 2017)

Usbmc should be working on pstv now. No more having to eject and re insert USB
https://github.com/yifanlu/usbmc/releases Thanks @yifan_lu


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jul 30, 2017)

@godreborn Try the newer Usbmc ^^ as its supposed to fix PSTV issues.  Bug report for last version is here: 

https://github.com/yifanlu/usbmc/issues/1


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

thanks.  it's successful now.  now, everything, except my original theme, is installed and working perfectly.


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jul 30, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> If you have a Vita v2 with internal storage yes, if you have PSTV with internal storage yes, if you have Vita v1 then no-- unless you custom compile Henkaku to install molecularshell to the internal partition and make code to modify the app db to run it from there xD



would you know how to do this? Installing it as a system would be so great tbh.


----------



## XpertXP1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Anyone have a guide showing how to get SD2Vita working with a PSVita memory card as well?  I have my PSVita memory card inserted that has all my installed games on it.  I would like to use both at the same time.  Is that possible? I have tried 5 different times to get this working and it just simply doesnt work.  I go into Mshell and still only see my PSVITA Memory card and not my SD Card.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

XpertXP1 said:


> Anyone have a guide showing how to get SD2Vita working with a PSVita memory card as well?  I have my PSVita memory card inserted that has all my installed games on it.  I would like to use both at the same time.  Is that possible? I have tried 5 different times to get this working and it just simply doesnt work.  I go into Mshell and still only see my PSVITA Memory card and not my SD Card.



from what I understand, you have two drivers.  one mounts the sd card as uma; the other mounts it as ux0.  u have to pick one or the other, and I think the memory card becomes the one u don't choose.  afaik, there's no way to do what you're asking since only one drive can be seen as a single partition.


----------



## XpertXP1 (Jul 30, 2017)

godreborn said:


> from what I understand, you have two drivers.  one mounts the sd card as uma; the other mounts it as ux0.  u have to pick one or the other, and I think the memory card becomes the one u don't choose.  afaik, there's no way to do what you're asking since only one drive can be seen as a single partition.


ok good info, but I also thought there was 2 different gamesd.sprk files floating around that did both????

i have no idea...


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

no idea.  I think the way it would be setup would be very complicated.  you'd have duplicates of several folders which could get confusing.


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jul 30, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> would you know how to do this? Installing it as a system would be so great tbh.



figured it out. used application storage manager to move it over. if anyone wants to do this in case they're waiting on SD2VITA in the mail it let's you move over homebrew apps to your system storage in one easy click.


----------



## XpertXP1 (Jul 30, 2017)

XpertXP1 said:


> ok good info, but I also thought there was 2 different gamesd.sprk files floating around that did both????
> 
> i have no idea...


I also just removed my PSVita memory card and now do not see Molecular Shell.  I still have Enso installed tho according to Settings.  When I go to content manager on the unit it shows 0GB, but the orange light on top does blink time to time.....any ideas


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

I backed up my entire memory card using usb and vita shell.  it's on my micro sd, so I'm just waiting on the sd2vita adapter.  ^^that's weird.  when you mount usb as ux0, content manager shows full space.  you're probably encountering a bug of some sort.


----------



## XpertXP1 (Jul 30, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I backed up my entire memory card using usb and vita shell.  it's on my micro sd, so I'm just waiting on the sd2vita adapter.  ^^that's weird.  when you mount usb as ux0, content manager shows full space.  you're probably encountering a bug of some sort.


I was able to get MShell installed to internal storage.  But still not seeing the SD2VITA.  Im noticing that the config file in ur0 has *KERNEL starting at 0004 and then at 0005 is the line I inputed referencing gamesd.skprx

Then at line 0011 it has *main and everything else listed line by line. Could that be an issue?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XpertXP1 said:


> I was able to get MShell installed to internal storage.  But still not seeing the SD2VITA.  Im noticing that the config file in ur0 has *KERNEL starting at 0004 and then at 0005 is the line I inputed referencing gamesd.skprx
> 
> Then at line 0011 it has *main and everything else listed line by line. Could that be an issue?


So i just fixed that by installed a fresh config.text......still doesnt see the SD2Vita or the SD card inserted, and yes i formatted it for exfat

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You guys thing its a faulty SD2Vita?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2017)

are you using enso?  it should load at boot.  what does your config.txt look like?


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 31, 2017)

XpertXP1 said:


> I was able to get MShell installed to internal storage.  But still not seeing the SD2VITA.  Im noticing that the config file in ur0 has *KERNEL starting at 0004 and then at 0005 is the line I inputed referencing gamesd.skprx
> 
> Then at line 0011 it has *main and everything else listed line by line. Could that be an issue?
> 
> ...



You didn't follow the directions at all. With Enso, you should NEVER have a config.txt in ux0: on ANY of your removable devices. With Enso, you should ONLY have config.txt in ur0:tai/

Having it in ux0 (or anywhere but ur0:tai/ ) causes the issue you are talking about.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> If you have a Vita v2 with internal storage yes, if you have PSTV with internal storage yes, if you have Vita v1 then no-- unless you custom compile Henkaku to install molecularshell to the internal partition and make code to modify the app db to run it from there xD


Just got my sd2vita adapter. Now how do I use that & install this?


----------



## driverdis (Aug 3, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Just got my sd2vita adapter. Now how do I use that & install this?



This is what I used
https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/6nwtkj/setting_up_your_gamecard_to_microsd_adapter/


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

driverdis said:


> This is what I used
> https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/6nwtkj/setting_up_your_gamecard_to_microsd_adapter/


It says.

Preparing your Vita


Start with your original Sony memorycard in the Vita
But I don't have that. That's why I asked how do I install just using sd2vita adapter.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> It says.
> 
> Preparing your Vita
> 
> ...



I think u need to copy over ux0 even if it's the internal one to get the correct folder structure.  I'm not sure what would happen if u don't do that.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I think u need to copy over ux0 even if it's the internal one to get the correct folder structure.  I'm not sure what would happen if u don't do that.


I herd psvita 1000 series have 2.5gb of internal storage. How do I use that to install vitashell?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> I herd psvita 1000 series have 2.5gb of internal storage. How do I use that to install vitashell?



it should be listed as ux0.  copy that content to the pc with vita shell's usb connection (select/usb) or use the sd2vita driver to mount the sd2vita card as uma to copy and paste that way, then use the other driver to mount as ux0.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> it should be listed as ux0.  copy that content to the pc with vita shell's usb connection (select/usb) or use the sd2vita driver to mount the sd2vita card as uma to copy and paste that way, then use the other driver to mount as ux0.


But how? I'm new to the vita hacking scene I don't know much about it. Can you explain with details...?

Also check this http://wololo.net/2017/05/28/henkaku-release-10-start-taihen-without-memory-card-fat-vitas1k/. Where to get this.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

that's using ur0.  that's part of the internal memory card.  ux0 is what u want though.  u need to install vita shell to get that usb connection.  copy all of ux0 to your pc.  uncheck "hide system files" on your pc to see all of the files.  then, copy those files to the micro sd card for your sd2vita.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> that's using ur0.  that's part of the internal memory card.  ux0 is what u want though.  u need to install vita shell to get that usb connection.  copy all of ux0 to your pc.  uncheck "hide system files" on your pc to see all of the files.  then, copy those files to the micro sd card for your sd2vita.


But how do I do that? How do I use ux0 memory? How do I copY vitashell vpk to ux0 & install it on my vita? Any windows driver that installs vpk in the internal memory?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

yes, copy it to ux0, then click on it molecular shell.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> yes, copy it to ux0, then click on it molecular shell.


UX0 is internal memory or is it the SD card i'm using for SD2VITA? & can I get tutorial link of how to install vpk on ux0?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2017)

I wish I had a hackable Vita


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> UX0 is internal memory or is it the SD card i'm using for SD2VITA? & can I get tutorial link of how to install vpk on ux0?



the sd card will take the place of ux0.  ux0 is the memory card or the internal memory partition that stores the games.  installing a vpk is pretty easy to do, just click on it in molecular shell, and it will install.  I don't know of a tutorial on doing that since it's just a couple steps.  press select in molecular shell to enable ftp, then transfer it over.  after that, click on it to install.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> the sd card will take the place of ux0.  ux0 is the memory card or the internal memory partition that stores the games.  installing a vpk is pretty easy to do, just click on it in molecular shell, and it will install.  I don't know of a tutorial on doing that since it's just a couple steps.  press select in molecular shell to enable ftp, then transfer it over.  after that, click on it to install.


I booted to henkaku but I don't see any molecular shell on the system. How do I open moleculat shell?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

it should've installed.  push R when booting up henkaku to reinstall it.  it should say to press R when you're supposed to right before henkaku initializes.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> it should've installed.  push R when booting up henkaku to reinstall it.  it should say to press R when you're supposed to right before henkaku initializes.


Is it normal for SD2VITA to stuck inside the vita permanently? Also I pressed R when booting to henkaku still nothing.....


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Is it normal for SD2VITA to stuck inside the vita permanently? Also I pressed R when booting to henkaku still nothing.....



I doubt it.  I don't have one yet though.  not sure y molecular shell isn't installing for u.  it should be.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 3, 2017)

godreborn said:


> it should've installed.  push R when booting up henkaku to reinstall it.  it should say to press R when you're supposed to right before henkaku initializes.





Haider Raza said:


> Is it normal for SD2VITA to stuck inside the vita permanently? Also I pressed R when booting to henkaku still nothing.....



He will not have molecular shell because he has no ux0: and he will never have ux0: until he either gets a Sony memory card to do the initial first time setup OR he or someone else custom compiles a version of Henkaku that will install MShell to ur0: with proper db modifications to run it.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> He will not have molecular shell because he has no ux0: and he will never have ux0: until he either gets a Sony memory card to do the initial first time setup OR he or *someone else custom compiles a version of Henkaku that will install MShell to ur0:* with proper db modifications to run it.


Can you do that?


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 3, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Can you do that?



I haven't looked into it, I did bug Yifanlu about it so maybe soon you can get it officially?


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 3, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> I haven't looked into it, I did bug Yifanlu about it so maybe soon you can get it officially?


If it's gonna take months then let me know please?


----------



## BlazeBlu (Aug 3, 2017)

So hey im a total noob at this.  So that means that you cannot get Molecularshell without a vita memory card.  Tho this says otherwise https://henkaku.xyz/changes/


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

actually, you'll have ux0 even without a memory card.  this is the way I have my pstv set up.  it has no memory card, and ux0 still exists.  it's where I installed molecular shell and a few other apps to get the usb connection going.


----------



## BlazeBlu (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok good.  So it is safe to assume that i dont have to buy a Vita stick to get Henkaku+MS going.  I just ordered mines and it will be on 3.51 1000 series 3g model.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

BlazeBlu said:


> Ok good.  So it is safe to assume that i dont have to buy a Vita stick to get Henkaku+MS going.  I just ordered mines and it will be on 3.51 1000 series 3g model.



u might need a memory card if the vita has no internal memory card.  all I know is that the pstv does which is what I've set up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

looks like the vita phats have no internal memory.  the slim and pstv does though.  I own a slim and a pstv, so I'm covered.


----------



## BlazeBlu (Aug 3, 2017)

i see then if it cant be helped ill have to get a small stick then.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2017)

I actually thought all vitas had internal memory.  I know pstv's do since I'm memory card less, and I have molecular shell and a few other apps installed to internal memory.  I had to look up the vita phats and slims though.  I just got my sd2vita in the mail.  the tip of it sticks out just a little bit for u to hold on to if u want to remove it from the system.  only the micro sd card slot makes a clicking sound from what I've seen.  I plan to install enso this weekend on the vita after installing it to the pstv last weekend.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 4, 2017)

BlazeBlu said:


> So hey im a total noob at this.  So that means that you cannot get Molecularshell without a vita memory card.  Tho this says otherwise https://henkaku.xyz/changes/



Henkaku will -run- on a v1 no problem, but without ux0: there is nowhere for it to install mshell to.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I actually thought all vitas had internal memory.  I know pstv's do since I'm memory card less, and I have molecular shell and a few other apps installed to internal memory.  I had to look up the vita phats and slims though.  I just got my sd2vita in the mail.  the tip of it sticks out just a little bit for u to hold on to if u want to remove it from the system.  only the micro sd card slot makes a clicking sound from what I've seen.  I plan to install enso this weekend on the vita after installing it to the pstv last weekend.


All Vita's have internal memory, but the OLED model doesn't have 1GB mounted like the Slim and PSTV does.


----------



## CatmanFan (Aug 8, 2017)

Tried to install Enso on my Vita, and it said "os0 modifications detected". It wouldn't install even though I tried spoofing to 3.60, or disabling the spoof option entirely.
I think I used VitaRW earlier on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2017)

CatmanFan said:


> Tried to install Enso on my Vita, and it said "os0 modifications detected". It wouldn't install even though I tried spoofing to 3.60, or disabling the spoof option entirely.
> I think I used VitaRW earlier on.


You need to let it install 3.60 again, it should've prompted you to do so after giving you the notice. 

Note it won't reset do anything but reinstall the system firmware, all your games and saves and things will be intact.


----------



## CatmanFan (Aug 8, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You need to let it install 3.60 again, it should've prompted you to do so after giving you the notice.
> 
> Note it won't reset do anything but reinstall the system firmware, all your games and saves and things will be intact.


I probably did modifications just to install Package Installer.
BTW, @DinohScene just told me to "press yes to install and it'll rebuild the database". Does it really rebuild the database when it installs 3.60?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes.
I had the same issue and it resolved it without any complication.

yifan wouldn't release something that's broken.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Nov 6, 2017)

godreborn said:


> yes, but I have a new problem.  I'm trying to reinstall enso, but I get an error: "mbr was detected, but the checksum doesn't match."




Hello mate was hoping you could help me as you are the only person I have seen to have this problem.
"MBR detected but checksum doesn't match"

note I'm on enso henkaku (I bought this Vita pre hacked) Big mistake btw !!!

 Tbh i wouldnt mind hacking it from scratch (even tho its a ball ache) as then I know i have installed everything correctly and to the right paths.
I'm on vita 1103 and have no official memory card so have to use the MLTHaKu method from this guide https://gbatemp.net/threads/mlthaku-install-henkaku-with-sd2vita-without-memory-card.482254/

anyway I'm wondering if I should go and reinstall this or just wipe the system and do a fresh install as you have the experience I wonder what you would think is the best option here.

PS: I have just reinstalled Enso vitashell and adrenaline through MLTHaKu on brand new correctly formatted SD card, trying to reinstall Enso gives me the checksum error. 
many thanks


----------



## godreborn (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi-Dro said:


> Hello mate was hoping you could help me as you are the only person I have seen to have this problem.
> "MBR detected but checksum doesn't match"
> 
> note I'm on enso henkaku (I bought this Vita pre hacked) Big mistake btw !!!
> ...



this happened on my pstv after I had to uninstall enso thinking usbmc wasn't working.  as it turns out, usbmc was only working with the sd card that goes in the 3g slot at the time.  I didn't know this, so I uninstalled enso which resulted in the memory card not being detected and all icons being gone.  I fixed it by formatting the memory card.  when I try to reinstall enso, I got that error.  I did try reinstalling the firmware, but that had no effect, so I just installed it anyway.  it was a pstv which are cheap.  if it had been a vita, that might've been a different story.  anyway, the install went through.  I've encountered no issues, so I think it's a bug, possibly just with the pstv.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Nov 6, 2017)

godreborn said:


> this happened on my pstv after I had to uninstall enso thinking usbmc wasn't working.  as it turns out, usbmc was only working with the sd card that goes in the 3g slot at the time.  I didn't know this, so I uninstalled enso which resulted in the memory card not being detected and all icons being gone.  I fixed it by formatting the memory card.  when I try to reinstall enso, I got that error.  I did try reinstalling the firmware, but that had no effect, so I just installed it anyway.  it was a pstv which are cheap.  if it had been a vita, that might've been a different story.  anyway, the install went through.  I've encountered no issues, so I think it's a bug, possibly just with the pstv.


thanks for getting back to me although at this stage have no idea what USBMC is lol 
So I'm still not sure which way to go. Have had nothing but trouble since it arrived and terrified my self when error after error keeps coming up, I have hacked loads of consoles but never been as scared as I am doing the vita!!

 I wouldn't mind just wiping the vita memory to start again but as I have no memory card I'm not that confident as I heard 1000 or phat models do need one which is unfortunate.
Maybe I will just try and reinstall it anyway despite the error message but at this stage (as I know nothing about hacking these things) I would rather not uninstall at this stage due to not having memory card and worried about it bricking it or something else. Is it nessesary to uninstall Enso Henkaku before reinstalling do you know?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 6, 2017)

reinstalling enso?  I'm really not sure.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Nov 6, 2017)

cool no worries appreciate your help I will learn from my mistakes and never buy a pre hacked console ever again, and would advice anyone else who is semi proficient in hacking to not make the same mistake I have.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi-Dro said:


> cool no worries appreciate your help I will learn from my mistakes and never buy a pre hacked console ever again, and would advice anyone else who is semi
> proficient in hacking to not make the same mistake I have.



I don't think it's an issue with the system but rather a bug with enso.  enso is so easy to install anyway that user error seems unlikely.  I've heard of others having issues installing enso, but in that case, it's usually the pstv that's giving them trouble.  I don't know about the vita.  that install went smooth.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, I have a theory about that error.  I think some bits of enso are left over when uninstalled and obviously when reinstalled on top of an existing install.  that may be what's causing the mismatch error.  however, the offsets remain the same, so it's in turn safe to install.  that's just a theory though.


----------



## SKGleba (Nov 6, 2017)

godreborn said:


> btw, I have a theory about that error.  I think some bits of enso are left over when uninstalled and obviously when reinstalled on top of an existing install.  that may be what's causing the mismatch error.  however, the offsets remain the same, so it's in turn safe to install.  that's just a theory though.


Yep you are right


----------



## Hi-Dro (Nov 7, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I don't think it's an issue with the system but rather a bug with enso.  enso is so easy to install anyway that user error seems unlikely.  I've heard of others having issues installing enso, but in that case, it's usually the pstv that's giving them trouble.  I don't know about the vita.  that install went smooth.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> btw, I have a theory about that error.  I think some bits of enso are left over when uninstalled and obviously when reinstalled on top of an existing install.  that may be what's causing the mismatch error.  however, the offsets remain the same, so it's in turn safe to install.  that's just a theory though.





SKGleba said:


> Yep you are right




Thanks I'll give it a go fingers crossed


----------

